

Six big changes mobile developers went through in last 5 years - manikantan
http://manikantan-k.quora.com/Six-changes-Mobile-Developers-went-through-in-last-five-years?share=1

======
n-gauge
RE the article about HTML 5 years ago - current web views are much more
capable now (plus min hardware specs), so I would expect JavaScript apps to
have continued growth for mobile.

